# Sage Oracle - Newbie Help



## sweeny1975 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi, I received a Sage the Oracle machine as a gift at Christmas - and I'm struggling to get consistently good coffee from it.

From what I've read, using the double basket, I should be aiming for approx 50ml to 65ml of coffee in 30secs of total extraction time --- and the only variable that I should need to change to get to this, is the grind size.

I'm having two main problems:

1. using the exact same beans, on the same grind - i do not get the same amount of coffee out. Yesterday example at grind 25, 60g of coffee was extracted at the default 30secs, but today (using same beans) I only got 35g.

2. At other times, even when I do get the optimum 50g-65g of coffee, it's very thin an watery.

Again, to be clear I am using the default settings for everything (temp, pre-extraction, etc etc)

Does anyone have any tips or suggestions as to what's going on? I contacted Sage support 4 weeks ago (because the machine was making a horrible noise that has since stopped) and they have offered me a new machine...so maybe the issues I'm having could be related to a mechanical problem ?

Thanks in advance,


----------

